# converting miniDV to DVD using iDVD 5 on Powerbook G4



## esigmon (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Mac G4 powerbook, and I am trying to convert mini DV video tapes from my camera that I taped of a play to DVD using the iDVD and/or iMovie program on my computer.    I can burn the tape to a DVD , but when I try to play the DVD on the TV's DVD there is no sound.   Is it so that you cannot import sound at all using iDVD?  This is what someone from JVC (my dv camera) told me.  Do I have to import the video footage to iMovie first, and then only after that can I burn it to a DVD?  but How?  I did import the video to iMovie as well, but I don't want it in "clip" form.  I just want to put the video and audio that's on the miniDV onto the DVD.    can you please help?

thanks.


----------

